# Nihilism: Where 'Nothing Matters'



## Neutral Singh (Aug 16, 2004)

Nihilism... a doctrine... a particular perspective of life where 'nothing matters'. 

If we accept a nihilistic death - i.e. an end to the physical consciousness without an after life - then we must accept that the ultimate sum of our experiences will be nothingness... 

Now, as per Nihilism, this nothingness is exactly equal if we live a good life like raise a family etc or if we spend our lives james bond style or if we just decide to walk out in front of a truck right now... The state of non-existence is exactly the same, ie future, present and past do not exist to you (because you don't), thus nothing you did whilst you were alive actually matters at the point of death... 

Since we all know we're going to die, why bother with all the slings and arrows? There isn't a great deal of use to the continuation of life. 

There are various objections though. The fact that the enjoyment of life is enough. We only experience consciousness and thus we are infinitely alive in a subjective sense. We need no meaning to life to live. Sheer logic that there is no point to living... 

For we humans who desire significance and self-importance more than anything else, the promise that our lives mean nothing as do our actions is a bit of a blow. 

Curious about what do you think about Nihilism ?


----------



## Arvind (Aug 16, 2004)

Off-topic: My ex-boss joined hands with this IT company, who talked about this concept, and seem to apply that in their work culture too.      www.nihilent.com


----------



## Arvind (Aug 25, 2004)

Ref: http://nihilent.com/corporate/index.htm

Nihilent derives its origins from the Latin word 'Nihil' meaning 'nothing'. In fact it is this definition, which epitomizes the simple philosophy of the whole creation emerging out of nothing, which essentially is the driving force at Nihilent Technologies. Just as 'intelligence' operates out of nothing driven by its own 'intentionality', causing the world to appear; so too will Nihilent emerge as the 'Unseen Intelligence', which will manifest itself through its creations!


----------



## etinder (Aug 28, 2004)

Among philosophers, Friedrich Nietzsche and Jean Paul Sartre r the most famous ones, no study of nihilism is complete with out reading their views.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 28, 2004)

Haanji, there was a little discussion on this Nietzsche during early period of this forum... you can read it here... http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/threads/which-one-is-the-supreme-religion.62/?highlight=Nietzsche

Regards


----------



## andrewcollins (Jan 26, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I really enjoy reading the wide range of topics people discuss on this site, as a working class englishman its a real eye opener into a different culture.
Many Thanks


----------



## Admin (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

